# 18650 batteries, high drain high mAh



## Viper_SA (11/12/18)

Looking for 18650 batteries with a safe rating of 25A+. I plan to run them on a mech from time to time with builds down to 0.2ohm
This will put the drain at 21A, so 25A and upwards should be safe. Let me know what you have available please. Bundle deals would be appreciated, i.e. discount for multiple batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/18)

So, I just saw Samsung 25R's for R100, while Sony VTC%'s are R190 at the same vendor. Is there really such a big difference between the two? Another vendor is selling VTC 5's for R220 each, that's already R40 more. Damn, and I need like at least 10 new batteries. Please vendors, pitch in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (13/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> So, I just saw Samsung 25R's for R100, while Sony VTC%'s are R190 at the same vendor. Is there really such a big difference between the two? Another vendor is selling VTC 5's for R220 each, that's already R40 more. Damn, and I need like at least 10 new batteries. Please vendors, pitch in here


Juicy Joes have VTC5A on sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (13/12/18)

Flavour World has a special on Sammy 25R (R90) and VTC5As (R130) - I am slowly converting to only these for my 18650 devices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## geekvape (13/12/18)

Hi,

GOLISI IMR 18650 35A 3000mAh Battery with Flat Top ,please click below link to have a check:

https://www.geekvape.com/store/golisi-imr-18650-35a-3000mah-battery-with-flat-top.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

